# Who will make some noise on the pro am levels. Who the guys to watch!



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

Travis Belcher is moving to Open A and should do really well.

Semi is going to loaded this year. Some of the best newcomers will be Matt Varnes, Blake Allen, and Larry Kade.


----------



## crumbe (Mar 28, 2006)

Tim Boykin.....just moved up to Pro....I hope to see him on the podium this year.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Semi should be Fun to watch, Matt and Jerry C are shooting well...


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Tim Zimmerman will be shooting semis again. Luke Pettigrew very capable.
Bet semis will see some pros dropping back like always. Tough class to win.
DB


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I hope everyone that wants to attend can. Gas is getting redicuolus


----------



## dsp3472 (Dec 27, 2004)

Don't count Chris Jackson out..


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

J Whittington said:


> I hope everyone that wants to attend can. Gas is getting redicuolus


Hearing it going to get worse. Car POOL is what Im seeing.
DB


----------



## Ms.Sapphire (Dec 15, 2004)

dsp3472 said:


> Don't count Chris Jackson out..


:darkbeer:


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

kenneth mackie is moving to semi, will be interesting yr for sure


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

Blake Allen{3Dshooter25};shooting for Mathews and Custom Archery{Lebanon,Mo.}looks to do well as one of the rising new stars.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

HokieArcher said:


> Travis Belcher is moving to Open A and should do really well.
> 
> Semi is going to loaded this year. Some of the best newcomers will be Matt Varnes, Blake Allen, and Larry Kade.


travis will be gone in 1 yr he is doing very well he shoots some local shoots and can hang with the best of them


----------



## MrPibb (Apr 10, 2004)

dsp3472 said:


> Don't count Chris Jackson out..


Gotta agree on this one!!!


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

3Dblackncamo said:


> travis will be gone in 1 yr he is doing very well he shoots some local shoots and can hang with the best of them


Can't blame him at all for taking a year off with the new addition to the family. I am sure he will come back and pick up right where he left off.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

HokieArcher said:


> Can't blame him at all for taking a year off with the new addition to the family. I am sure he will come back and pick up right where he left off.


I am not saying he will miss a yr but will shoot and win out of a in 2011


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

jerry carter, chris jackson, kenneth mckie, blake allen, kasey marks, luke pettigrew, its gonnna be a tough class hope i dont let anyone down lol but im gonna have fun this year regardless.my only goal i have set is to get the boot by the end of the year, hopefully I can get it done.


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

jay moon I assume will be in semi aswell.. soy in open a last year, gonna be fun ready for newberry


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Sentinalonfire said:


> jay moon I assume will be in semi aswell.. soy in open a last year, gonna be fun ready for newberry


Good to hear that you and Jerry are ready! I am very close. Needing some animal target practice. Hitting spots well. Just need to do as well on animals.


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

i'll put a couple bucks on jim paradine first and second in last two ibo ahc worlds going to semi. good luck this year jp


----------



## RO4VOLS (May 25, 2004)

I'm looking for Jame Jamison to really make some noise. I shot with him a couple times in semi-pro and he can really shoot!


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

I would put my money on mr varnes!


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

There will be some great competition this year in several of the classes. It will be interesting to see where all the limited pros go. Semi will be a good crowd to keep a eye on also. I unfortunately will not be attending but a couple asa's this year. With my new job and my wonderful addition to my family I have decided to stay home. I hope to be able to attend next year at full force. Good luck to everyone this year.!!


----------



## swampdonkey84 (Jul 11, 2010)

I had intended on stepping myself up to semi's bit the competition is sounding very stiff.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Look for Ricky Morris and Sammy Shaver to make noise in Senior Open. Dropping back from Senior Pro. Shaver shot semi-pro for years, and Ricky was a horse in Open A for years. Don't let last years scores in Senior Pro fool you. Trust me on that one !!


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Going to be an awesome yr. Matt Varnes is going to be pretty tough to beat in Semi-Pro, I am also hearing that Jerry Carter is shooting really good!. In Women's Pro, I pick Kailey Johnston(16-yrs. old).


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

After a year off Dave Tetrick will be back and in Semi-Pro, he is a great shooter so watch for him too! And Cody Thompson has a year experience in Pro and this kid is lights out good in all archery disciplines so watch for him to improve from last year.


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

Is Kailey shooting pro? I was thinking she told me she was staying in Women's Open because of the FITA stuff. If both Cody Thompson's can make a shootdown at the same time it might get confusing! Paul's brother has to shoot pro this year and the younger Cody shot it last year. 

Matt, if you're gonna shoot semi you are gonna have to get your game face on cause no one in Semi ever has any fun.... it's all serious. No singing, no dancing, no harrassing the range officials.... :mg:Yeah right.


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

I hope ur kidding cause I plan on having a blast gettin my tail whippings this year. after the year I had last year I just want to enjoy this year and make more friends.


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

I'm just messing with you cause your quiet and I'm... well.... not! We'll have fun in semi don't worry.


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

lol im ready to get it started, i think there's gonna be a large turnout in semi this year


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

Sentinalonfire said:


> lol im ready to get it started, i think there's gonna be a large turnout in semi this year


well are we goin to rename you to specialistonfire, its hard to get ready only thing to judge is snow balls and ice


----------



## KMckie786 (Jan 26, 2009)

Build snow deer and hogs and stuff and judge them! Im ready for it to get rollin for sure! Its lookin like semi will be the class to be in this year ... we gonna have a ball!!!


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

Hey Brian...


----------



## Bowtech54 (Sep 20, 2006)

Big Travis is a new daddy now so he will be shooting his best for the new addition to the Belcher family. I personally belief he's gone to make some noise this year plus he's a good ole boy that's always polite and courteous to everyone.. Good Luck Big T.....Ma and I are pulling for you.


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

gonna be a blast thats for sure


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Brian from GA said:


> Is Kailey shooting pro? I was thinking she told me she was staying in Women's Open because of the FITA stuff. If both Cody Thompson's can make a shootdown at the same time it might get confusing! Paul's brother has to shoot pro this year and the younger Cody shot it last year.
> 
> Matt, if you're gonna shoot semi you are gonna have to get your game face on cause no one in Semi ever has any fun.... it's all serious. No singing, no dancing, no harrassing the range officials.... :mg:Yeah right.


Brian, Kailey told me on Facebook that she was going to jump on up to Womens Pro..this was just 2-wks ago. I know she's ready and can compete well..she said "we'll see what happens in Newberry, Fl"


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

Hey Darin, Blake says hey!

Cool Kailey will be strong. The ladies class has a lot of parity- not one shooter has dominated in several years. Appears Alicia is back with Mathews and she was dominant a few years back. Lets hope Kailey makes at least half the shootdowns.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Brian in GA I have it from a reliable source(an ASA range official) that he will not be tolerating any of your shenanigans this year. You and 3rd Place better get your ducks in a row or you both will be out on yer ......:booty::smile::grin:


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

What is real funny about that is after giving Roger such crap at the Classic.... when I went to the Pearson Factory.... who walks in to go to lunch with us but Roger. We had more fun at lunch.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Bubba Dean said:


> Brian in GA I have it from a reliable source(an ASA range official) that he will not be tolerating any of your shenanigans this year. You and 3rd Place better get your ducks in a row or you both will be out on yer ......:booty::smile::grin:


Brian that sounds like a double dog dare to me.:teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth:


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

My money's on Gillingham this year.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Brian in GA it wasn't Roger who told me this. This range official specifically named you and 3rdplace as two guys he was going to straighten out this year. As far as I know he has asked Mike and Don to be moved to the SemiPro range full time.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Looks like the fan club is growing for us Brian.


----------



## Smoken (Oct 6, 2009)

I say Team PSE with there New Shooter LEVI MORGAN!!


----------



## dicksenn (Feb 26, 2006)

I think Chris Hacker and Jame Jamison will be in some shoot downs this year. Also, think Art Brown and Lyle Plum might get in on the shoot down action as well.


----------



## mrmojo3d (Nov 20, 2009)

Terry reynolds is shooting real good ithink he is going to have a even better year than last year


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Smoken said:


> I say Team PSE with there New Shooter LEVI MORGAN!!


Ummmmmm......Levi is still with Mathews........


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Brian from GA said:


> Hey Darin, Blake says hey!
> 
> Cool Kailey will be strong. The ladies class has a lot of parity- not one shooter has dominated in several years. Appears Alicia is back with Mathews and she was dominant a few years back. Lets hope Kailey makes at least half the shootdowns.


Kailey is definitely shooting pro this year.


----------



## keb73 (Oct 15, 2003)

Jacob Marlow..Look at the Young Adult class on ASA and see the scores he shot..Won SOY in that class as well..Oh..did I mention he is 14?..He's moving up a different class this year on his own accord..Could still shoot YA a few more years..


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

Yeah but Jacob has got to over come heredity. :mg:


----------



## BlakeB (Dec 2, 2009)

Bubba Dean said:


> Brian in GA it wasn't Roger who told me this. This range official specifically named you and 3rdplace as two guys he was going to straighten out this year. As far as I know he has asked Mike and Don to be moved to the SemiPro range full time.


he'll pull his hair out after one shoot. Of course there is no clowning around in semi.


----------



## 1monstertriumph (Aug 17, 2010)

what about Justin Bethel? He is Semi-Pro now....My buddy Lonnie Nichols is going to Open B and i look for him to do reall good!


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

BlakeB he has been there before and says that Brian and Mike won't be much of a challenge.


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

I didn't think range officials asked to come to the semi pro range.... I thought that was where they were sent when they were demoted!


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

keep an eye on Sharon Carpenter in womens pro this year. she is shooting very well on the animals at the farm right now and seems to be judging yardage very well also.

after a few podiums and her first win in texas in the pro class last year she is mentally a different shooter going in this year with a lot more confidence.

hope Matt has an awesome year in semi pro, i know he can.

have a feeling that Gary Bozeman is gonna be right there in k50 this year.


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

thanks buddy, you too. hope everyone has their best season ever..


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

Matt, what office are you running for? Sounding a litle politically correct there.... admit it... you want to whoop the living [email protected]#! out of all of us in Semi Pro... stop trying to be nice!!


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Brian from GA said:


> I didn't think range officials asked to come to the semi pro range.... I thought that was where they were sent when they were demoted!


That is correct sir, a big time demotion at that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Smoken said:


> I say Team PSE with there New Shooter LEVI MORGAN!!


nope hes back/stayin with Mathews....but I think he will still very well regardless if hes shooting a mathews, pse, or a bamboo poll with fishing line as a string...


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I know one of pro women whos lost close to 70 lbs since last year...saw her shoot an impressive group at 70 yds...with no lens!

wish I could afford to shoot pro one more year, but with the possibilty of more teacher cuts, and loosing my supplment (used to pay entry fees) I gotta go to discount pro.


----------

